# Jordan



## Waterdash

I thought that the *T*agalog alphabet did not contain the letter "J", but I found out that there is a capital municipality in the Philippines called Jordan. How would that be pronounced in *T*agalog? Would it be like the English way of pronouncing it?


----------



## niernier

Yes, it is just like the English pronunciation of J. There are indigenous Filipino words that carries the sound of F,J,V,Z and these are spelled using these letters. Other examples of such places are Ivatan, Zamboanga and Ifugao.


----------



## Waterdash

Oh, thanks niernier.


----------



## jhia

Ei, Waterdash. Is JORDAN, GUIMARAS the place you're refering to?
J in here is pronounced H just like in Spanish.


----------



## niernier

If I am to pronounce that it will be a 'J' just like the Jordan River. My mistake is I did not ask where that place is. Sorry. I guess there are names of places where you cannot know the correct pronunciation unless you hear it from a real native. I learned this place named Curry in Camarines Sur but the natives there call it "Kuri" (with a hard tongue). Initially, I pronounced it just like the "Curry" in English.


----------



## Waterdash

Yes it was. Thanks jhia.


----------



## jhia

you're welcome! (^_^)
the stress by the way is in the second syllable.


----------



## Waterdash

Oh, ok, thank you! So is it pronounced "Jordán"?


----------



## jhia

yup! 
you got it right (^_^)


----------



## niernier

It just came to me, there is a place called Jolo, Sulu, found at the southernmost province in the Philippines.(Jolo is pronounced Holo) I should have thought of this at the very start. 

Anyhow, if you are updated with the current events, perhaps you heard about the infamous Abu Sayyaf Group and the ongoing struggle to free their held captive in that far-flung island.


----------



## Cracker Jack

jhia said:


> Ei, Waterdash. Is JORDAN, GUIMARAS the place you're refering to?
> J in here is pronounced H just like in Spanish.


 

That's right.  But authentic Spanish pronunciation of j is even more forceful and vigorous than the aspirated h.  It is pronounced as though hacking out phlegm from the throat making the sound pass through the base of the tongue.


----------



## jhia

aw, ok. tnx jack (^_^)


----------

